# How do I season a new offset smoker?



## bman62526

Hey all,

I'm getting my first NEW smoker tomorrow...so I've never had to season one before.  Both of my previous offsets were in very good condition when I bought them and were well seasoned.

This is a 24 x 36" offset with a 20" firebox.  I'm not sure if this matters, but I smoke with all kinds of woods depending on what I'm cooking - but I usually smoke with a mixture of Royal Oak lump, and apple wood.

Thanks!

Brian


----------



## tasunkawitko

bman - i'm speaking in general terms here, but what i did was sprayed down the inside of the smoking chamber with cooking oil, then lit a chimney of charcoal from a 10-lb bag of briquettes and got it going. i dumped the rest of the bag in the fire box, then when the chimney was hot i dumped them in. i kept the firebox vent half-closed for a couple of hours, then opened it up and let it burn hot for the rest of the time. when i woke up the next day, it seemed seasoned to me.

on mine, the paint on the firbox blistered - according to the old hands here, this is pretty much to be expected with smokers in my price range (a brinkmann SnP) and recommended wiping the blistered spots down with cooking oil. i did this and on my next smoke it cured right in.


----------



## rickw

Wow, that was fast. Congrats on the arrival, pics are a must. A far as seasoning I be watching this thread.


----------



## txbbqman

I agree with Tasunka , or you could spray it down ( some use cooking oil some use Pam...either will work )  and build you a wood fire....me I use oak when i season a pit because it is easier for me to get and I don't have to use a "flavor" wood.

Just let it get hot and "cook" without any food, after one good burn you should be ready to start smokin food, every smoke you do will season the pit a little more.

Good Luck


----------



## bman62526

Yeah, it shipped today and will be here Wed. or Thurs.  Woo hoo!

:-)


----------



## smokebuzz

I use lard. I burn mine out fist, then use a wire brush on everything, then apply lard and heat smoker to 250 and hold it for 3-5 hours.


----------



## smokerrookie

I used a combination of crisco that i rubbed on the cooking racks and cooking oil in a sprayer. I sprayed it down with a gallon of oil. I then used a chimney starter to get a bag of charcoal going, then I used a lot of wood and got the fire temp up to 450-500 degrees. Did this once, seasoned out great.


----------



## jdt

I had quite a bit of metal shavings in mine so I would say get a small coal shovel and power wash or at least hose it out a couple times to get all the junk out before you do anything. I used peanut oil on the inside, crisco on the outside, I started with a small fire for a couple hours, sprayed and wiped anything that was starting to look dry then made a bigger fire for about five more hours, it took the seasoning rather well IMO.


----------



## smokeyallen

Good information everyone! I am going through this process tomorrow with my new Trailer mounted grill and smoker. Just posted in Roll Call, if you'd like to check that out.


----------



## braddowlen

I prefer to use oak wood and completly coat with Pam . Bring up to 600 at just let the fire burn out.
Clean firebox and wash down.
Reheat to 600 clean fire nix and your good to go.


----------



## oldschoolbbq

holiday for 2012 023.JPG



__ oldschoolbbq
__ Oct 17, 2012





   This here is my anti-rust device...













Betty 002 - Copy (2).JPG



__ oldschoolbbq
__ Oct 18, 2012





   notice my FB has a vbit of a line across it , it's where the heat blistereds my paint over time. Paint it each time you Smoke and the metal can't rust...doesn't leave it greasy and the flies don't take it over when left alone.

My first burn I used the Mop and smeared Mexican Lard (Manteca) over the whole smoker ,

inside and out , and took it up to 300° and let it stay there for 2 hrs. , shut it down , rubbed the FB down again and next Smoked a Butt.

I didn't start the fire in the box the first time, I pre-burned the wood and added it to the FB, no Creosote build-up on the metal surface from the start...













newshots027-1[1].jpg



__ oldschoolbbq
__ Jul 6, 2012





  a burn barrel is handy here...

Have fun and...


----------



## ribwizzard

I have always just bought cheap vegetable oil and a spray bottle , brought the smoker up to heat and sprayed the inside including firbox inside real good with the the oil and let it bake on. I dont like putting any on the outside becouse it gets sticky and nasty , collects dirt and if you want to touch up the paint, the paint will never stick to it.

Then , right before I cook, I rinse it out good either with a hose or presure washer, bring it up to temp and spray it down again with the oil. Leave it dirty when done cooking until I clean it out right before the next cook.


----------



## oldschoolbbq

Bman, here are the pics that 'should have shown-up' from my post...













holiday for 2012 023.JPG



__ oldschoolbbq
__ Oct 17, 2012


















newshots027-1[1].jpg



__ oldschoolbbq
__ Jul 6, 2012


















Betty 002 - Copy (2).JPG



__ oldschoolbbq
__ Oct 13, 2012


















bbq shots 006.JPG



__ oldschoolbbq
__ Oct 12, 2012






You'll get a cleaner 'Cure' on the inside this way...no white smoke going through the Smoker to make Creosote.


----------

